# Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie Angler wirklich ticken, das ist natürlich schwer herauszufinden. Will man das richtig wissenschaftlich machen, kostet das viel Geld und es heißt gleich wieder, traue keiner Statistik....
> 
> Macht man es nicht wissenschaftlich, misst man dem allem keinen Wert bei.
> 
> ...











*Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?​*

Aus diesem Thread heraus habe ich die hier nun vorgestellte Umfrage erstellt:
Was gibts denn alles an Friedfischmethoden ausser Stippen und Feedern noch?

Ich bedanke mich bei allen noch mal recht herzlich, die mitdiskutiert haben und mir damit die Meinungsbildung und Erstellung des Themas erleichtert bwz. erst ermöglicht haben!


Das Friedfischangeln war in Deutschland früher - sehr vereinfacht gesagt -  entweder Korkproppen oder Sargblei, bis dann Wettangeln und englische Methoden Einzug hielten.

Da begann sich das dann alles je nach Methode, Gewässer und Fischart immer weiter auseinander zu differenzieren.

Auch gerade unter denen, die noch Veranstaltungen angeln, sind die Posenangler (ob mit Stippe, Pole, Match oder Bolo) und die Feederangler schon zwei sehr unterschiedliche Fraktionen, die sich auch nicht immer grün sind.

Dass aber das Feederangeln als eine Art des Grundangelns immer populärer wird und das Posenangeln immer mehr in Hintergrund kommt, das hört man öfter.

Auf der anderen Seite fangen heute immer noch viel Angler ihre Karriere mit der Stippe an - oft genug mit Köfiangeln für Vater oder Onkel. Und in vielen Vereinen wird auch das Posenangeln noch hochgehalten.

Da interessiert doch mal, welche Friedfischmethoden die Angler heute  noch alle anwenden.

Da es noch viele Spezialmethoden gibt  (freie Leine, Fliege, Hegene, Lifter  etc.), ich das aber nicht zu kompliziert und ausufernd gestalten möchte, ist nun folgende (Um)Frage rausgekommen:
Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?

Da viele Angler sich nicht auf eine Methode alleine festlegen, sind hier Mehrfachantworten möglich!

1.: Posen ohne Rolle (Stipp,Kopfrute)
2.: Posen mit Rolle (Bolo, Match, Wagler etc.)
3.: Grundangeln mit Blei (alle "normalen" Grundangelmethoden wie Sargblei und Co)
4.: Grundangeln mit Picker, Schwingsspitze etc.
5.: Grundangeln mit Futterkörben/Spiralen etc.
6.: Spezialmethoden (freie Leine, Hegene, Lifter, Fliege, Absinker etc.)

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

SORRY!!!!

Das hat alles sehr lange gedauert.

Aber es war in letzter Zeit so viel zu tun, dass ich schlicht nicht früher fertig geworden bin!

Ich bedanke mich nochmal ausdrücklich bei allen, die im Vorschlagsthread mitgemacht haben und mir als "Friedfischlaie" damit sehr geholfen haben!

Und nu bin ich gespannt, welche Methoden da "die Nase" vorn haben werden (bin gespannt, ob ich bei meiner Vermutung wieder so weit daneben liege, wie da als es ums Hecht essen ging..))

DANKE euch allen nochmal und viel Spaß!


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Meine bevorzugten Zielfische haben alle keine Probleme damit, sich ihre Nahrung vom Grund aufzuklauben. Daher bevorzuge ich vor allem die Grundangelmethoden. Vorzugsweise das Link Legering - einfache Seitenbleimontagen und dazu eine sehr dosierte Loseanfütterung. Very british!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

wow - so viele Posenangler mit Rolle - wenn sich das nicht gravierend ändert, lag ich wieder mal voll daneben..........


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Ich stehe nach wie vor voll auf Posenangeln aller Art, finde ich immer noch höchst flashig und spannend.

Am liebsten mit Naturködern, bei denen es sozusagen keine Beifänge, sondern nur Überraschungen gibt (z. B. Wurm, Maden, selbstgemachter Teig).

Zudem erfährt man dabei sehr viel über das jeweilige Gewässer, was man dann auch sehr gut fürs Raubfischangeln brauchen kann.

Mit "Posieren" habe ich damals angefangen - und das werde ich hoffentlich auch noch machen können, wenn das Gerippe irgendwann in den nächsten 135 Jahren nicht mehr spinnfischen kann.

Bei mir immer mit Rolle, aber nicht per Matchrute - ich hasse diese Mini-Fizzelringe

--> leichte Floatruten mit vergleichsweise größeren Ringen sind mir da deutlich lieber.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Ich hätte Feeder/Futterkorb/Method da wesentlich weiter vorne gesehen.

Gut, hat grade erst angefangen. 

Aber selbst dafür finde ich es erstaunlich!

Bin gespannt, wie sich das entwickelt.

Und:
Ja, wenn nicht spinnen, am liebsten ne feine Picker (geht nicht mehr, nur Grundeln) oder stärkere Matchrute ( > 20 Gramm WG) mit Feststell/Strömungspose (wo es tiefenmäßig geht)  als "Universalrute" vom schnellen Köfifang, über treiben lassen auf Barbe und Nase oder auch für Döbel - und wenns brennt, kannste nen Köfi auf Zander/Barsch dranhängen (ok. hier im Friedfischforum nicht die Frage, aber zeigt halt das Variable)..


----------



## geomas (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Schön, daß die von mir favorisierte Methode (Grundangeln mit Schwingspitze) vertreten ist. 
Posenangeln mit Rolle läuft so nebenher, wenn es sich anbietet.
Die besseren Fische kommen fast immer auf die Schwinge - aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur miserabel mit dem Waggler ;-)


----------



## DrDosenbier (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Also eigentlich die Feederrute, aber mit den Kids gibs kaum mehr Fun als beim Stippen. Von der kleinen Grundel bis zum kapitalen Blei war das schon alles mit dabei. (ohh, ein Reim!) Allgemein hält an meinem Stammgewässer (Schifffahrtskanal) Feedern in Richtung Kanalmitte die Ukels, Grundeln und Miniplötzen fern. Dafür "erntet" man auch mal Güstern im Sekundentakt wenn die Bleie noch nicht da sind.


----------



## JottU (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Auf Friedfisch geht es bei mir auf Grund mit Futterkorb. Stoppen mit  Pose auch noch zum Köderfische angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Ich hätt alles gewettet auf Feeder - und nu liegt immer noch Pose mit Rolle vorn..
Lag ich wohl wieder voll daneben..

Pose ohne Rolle hätt auch etwas stärker eingeschätzt - auch da lag ich komplett daneben..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Pickern, gefolgt vom Feedern. Dann Pose.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Feeder,Picker, Match,Bolo,Pol.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

dann ist Dein Nick ja ne "Täuschung" ;-))))


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Feedern > Pose mit Rolle > Plums


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dann ist Dein Nick ja ne "Täuschung" ;-))))



Warum,feedern steht vorne an.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

so gesehen ;-)))


----------



## Leech (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Ist es jetzt wild, wenn ich sage, dass ich je nach Stimmung angele? #c
Wenns schnell gehen soll, pack ich eben die alte Stippe von meinem Vater aus.
Und sonst, wenn ich mehr Zeit zur Vorbereitung habe auch durchaus mal die normale Match- oder Feederrute und gelgentlich mal eine Grundmontage.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Kannst du kurz erläutern wieso Feedern deines Erachtend Zeitaufwändiger ist?
Stuhl, eimer mit futter, Kescher, montierte Rute und ne Tacklebox mit Kleinkram und Körben-  das geht ratzifatzi


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*



Leech schrieb:


> Ist es jetzt wild, wenn ich sage, dass ich je nach Stimmung angele? #c


GENAU DAFÜR ists ja ne Mehrfachabstimmung:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da viele Angler sich nicht auf eine Methode alleine festlegen, sind hier Mehrfachantworten möglich!


:m:m:m


----------



## Leech (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kannst du kurz erläutern wieso Feedern deines Erachtend Zeitaufwändiger ist?
> Stuhl, eimer mit futter, Kescher, montierte Rute und ne Tacklebox mit Kleinkram und Körben-  das geht ratzifatzi



Ich bin viel mehr mit dem Spinnfischen unterwegs.
Wenn dann bastel ich mir immer eine Seitenarmmontage zusammen - und weil ich es so selten mache, dauert das dann einfach länger. Zwei linke Hände und so. #c
Oder zu dumm zum zusammenbauen. Oder beides.
Das das Angeln am Ende nicht zeitaufwändiger ist, ist richtig - aber der Aufbau vorher.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hätt alles gewettet auf Feeder - und nu liegt immer noch Pose mit Rolle vorn..
> Lag ich wohl wieder voll daneben..
> 
> Pose ohne Rolle hätt auch etwas stärker eingeschätzt - auch da lag ich komplett daneben..



Mich überrascht das ganze nicht den mit der Pose kannst du sowohl im Freiwasser als auch am Grund fischen. Die Einsatzmöglichkeiten sind sehr hoch.
Einziger Nachteil der Pose ist natürlich eine starke Strömung  und sehr tiefe Gewässer aber sonst kann sie überall eingesetzt werden.
Es können auch Selbsthakmontagen damit gefischt werden. Die Einsatzmöglichkeiten sind so vielseitig das es nicht verwunderlich ist.

Ich würde fast wetten das ein Großteil der Angler hier das erstemal mit der Pose das Angeln gelernt haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Ich geb Dir schon recht - da man aber fast nur noch von feedern ,Method etc. liest, hätte ich da den Anteil dennoch höher geschätzt.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Method Feeder liest man viel weil das grob Richtung Karpfenangeln geht und das trendy ist. Das Ergebnis zeigt, dass wir hier nicht so Marketinghörig sind


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

und "allroundlastig" hier, schon klar..

Aber gerade feedern ist ja nicht das "Hexenwerk", wenn mans nicht wettkampfmäßig betreibt.

Es ist ja auch bezeichnend, dass Grundangeln ohne Futterkorb/Spirale auch nen guten Teil ausmacht, obwohl sicher mit Futterkorb oft das Ergebnis besser wäre. 

Mir gefällt aber z. B. das Pickern, weil ich mit leichten Gerät "pirschen" kann, verschiedenen Stellen abklappern und testen etc. - fast schon "spinnen"..

Feederruten sind halt oft auch auf schwere WG ausgelegt für eigentlich eher kleinere Fische (wie Dorschangeln mit der Pilke oder Naturköder auf  Butt, wo Du 300 Gramm Butt an schweren Ruten mit 500 Gramm Blei am kurbeln bist). 

Nicht so meines, mit so schweren Ruten auf kleine(re) Fische..

Ob vielleicht da auch das Grundelaufkommen ne Rolle spielt?

Weil es gibt ja genug Gewässer, wenn Du da feederst, kommt ja nix ausser Grundeln - macht ja auch kein Spaß.

Ob das ein Grund sein kann??


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Hab mal was gelesen von der Futterpyramide für Grundeln. Wenn man das Konsequent macht kommen erst Grundeln bis sie irgendwann von grösseren fischen vertrieben werden, aber ohne Grundelgewässer vor der Haustüre ist das schwer zu sagen 
Am Rhein wird man meiner Erfahrung nach durch Weite/nähe zum Strom und passive Köder wie Mais der Plage halbwegs Herr. Aber das mit den schweren Ruten beim Feedern stimmt nicht, denn eine Feeder mit bspw. 80gr WG ist wunderbar leicht


----------



## Patrick333 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Bei mir liegt es sicherlich zum großen Teil an der Spezialisierung. Die Selektion des Fisches den ich fangen möchte. 

Als Kind habe ich mit Pose, Teleskoprute und Rolle begonnen. Und wunderbar Weißfisch gefangen. So bis 20cm ca. 
Mir persönlich würde im Traum nicht einfallen für solche Fische mehr Aufwand als eben dieses fischen zu betreiben. Mais, made oder Brot dran und es läuft. Anbieten kann man ja in Variablen Tiefen. 

Für solche Fische mit Feederrute anzusitzen wäre mir Zuviel Aufwand. Unnötig in meinen Augen. Aber ich weiß, dass es dort auch Spezis gibt die dann mit setzlescher und nach Kilo fangen. Sogar ganze Wettangeln fanden damals so statt. Kannte ich aber auch da meist nur mit Pose usw. 

mag zwar ganz spannend sein nie zu wissen was da gerade beißt aber ich suche dann doch eher die ,,Könige“ im Wasser, welche mir einen spannenden Drill bieten und an der Nahrungskette weiter oben stehen/wenig Konkurrenz haben. Da erlebt man echt so einiges. :m

Da ich mittlerweile gezielt auf Karpfen, Hecht oder Zander gehe bin ich ausschließlich auf Grund/mit Pose und Rolle unterwegs. Für andere Fische habe ich recht wenig über muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen. #c und versteht mich nicht falsch: es ist gut und wichtig das es sie gibt!

Klar. Wenn man mal im Sommer die Karpfen an der Oberfläche sieht ist z. B. Schwimmbrot eine gute Alternative. Und auch eine fliegenrute habe ich vor kurzem nach über 15 Jahren wieder geschwungen. Darauf mal n Karpfen oder ne Forelle wird demnächst auch noch öfters probiert. 

Gegen eine schöne Schleie habe ich nichts aber ne brasse würde ich eher ungern Keschern. Zum Glück bislang nicht eine brasse diese Saison dran gehabt. :m

Dabei Fische ich keine großen murmeln.  |supergri

Und allein deswegen fallen einige von dir genannten Methoden einfach ganz klar raus für mich. Ich weiß zwar nicht mit was für einem Gerät diese Angler da ran gehen von der Tragkraft her, aber ich schätze auf so eine mehrteilige 10m (ist das bolo?)Rute mit Gummizug oder sonstigem wird es sicherlich schwer so manchem Karpfen nach dem Biss zur Landung zu überreden. 

Und deswegen ist de Umfrage auch für mich nur bedingt aussagekräftig Bzw. erkenntnisreich. 

Kommt halt immer in erster Linie auf den zielfisch an! Danach die Vorlieben. Ich gehe da halt auch ganz klar nach Ertrag/Aufwand vor :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber das mit den schweren Ruten beim Feedern stimmt nicht, denn eine Feeder mit bspw. 80gr WG ist wunderbar leicht



Ich meinte nicht Rutengewicht - mit 80 Gramm Ruten fang ich dicke Hechte, keine kleinen Rotaugen..
;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*



Patrick333 schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht mit was für einem Gerät diese Angler da ran gehen von der Tragkraft her, aber ich schätze auf so eine mehrteilige 10m (ist das bolo?)Rute mit Gummizug oder sonstigem wird es sicherlich schwer so manchem Karpfen nach dem Biss zur Landung zu überreden.


Bolo ist mit Rolle und Ringen - mit "Gummizugstippen" kriegste problemlos große Karpfen raus:
[youtube1]rXCzkDUoIi4[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXCzkDUoIi4


----------



## Patrick333 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Achja? Auch 50pfund+ Fische aus der Weser z. B.  ? 

Am paylake solche 20-30 Pfünder ist auch noch mal was anderes als am Baggersee oder gar im Fließgewässer. Dort sind die Fische von Natur her schon deutlich kräftiger. Gibt halt der lebensraum vor. Tiefe, Hindernisse etc. 
Ganz zu schweigen vom Grasfisch. 

Wenn man hartes Gerät hat und die Schnur nicht reißt. Dann schlitzt er halt aus oder verletzt sich whsl. 

Klar kann das auch mal klappen und vereinzelt kriegen die Spezis auch große Überraschungen damit raus. Finde ich auch bewundernswert. Aber ist sicher nicht die Regel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

damit haben die in der Seine schon Waller gefangen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*



Patrick333 schrieb:


> Achja? Auch 50pfund+ Fische aus der Weser z. B.  ?
> 
> Am paylake solche 20-30 Pfünder ist auch noch mal was anderes als am Baggersee oder gar im Fließgewässer. Dort sind die Fische von Natur her schon deutlich kräftiger. Gibt halt der lebensraum vor. Tiefe, Hindernisse etc.
> Ganz zu schweigen vom Grasfisch.
> ...



Bei uns macht das jemand mit der Kopfrute auf Karpfen auch ganz gezielt. Einer von wahrscheinlich 1000. |bigeyes:q


----------



## DrDosenbier (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob vielleicht da auch das Grundelaufkommen ne Rolle spielt?
> 
> Weil es gibt ja genug Gewässer, wenn Du da feederst, kommt ja nix ausser Grundeln - macht ja auch kein Spaß.
> 
> Ob das ein Grund sein kann??



Also mit dem Futterkorb in Richtung Kanalmitte hatte ich noch keine Grundeln. Nur beim Stippen am Rand.


----------



## Patrick333 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Uiuiui. Gezielt? Aber nicht auf größere nehme ich an... sonst müsste er sich mal mit der Waidgerechtigkeit befassen. 

Thomas mit dieser Aussage kann ich nichts anfangen... es sind auch schon Menschen durch Bleistifte gestorben. |rolleyes


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*



Patrick333 schrieb:


> Uiuiui. Gezielt? Aber nicht auf größere nehme ich an... sonst müsste er sich mal mit der Waidgerechtigkeit befassen.
> 
> Thomas mit dieser Aussage kann ich nichts anfangen... es sind auch schon Menschen durch Bleistifte gestorben. |rolleyes



Klar gezielt. Browning führt entsprechende Kopfruten im Programm, Kombiniert mit Gummizug ideal. Besser als mit der Kopfrute kannst du nicht mit der Pose fischen.

Waidgerechtigkeit? Wir sind hier in 9/10 Fällen Sport/Hobbyangler, da gehen Fressgebote aus Stalinszeiten am Hintern vorbei. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*



DrDosenbier schrieb:


> Also mit dem Futterkorb in Richtung Kanalmitte hatte ich noch keine Grundeln. Nur beim Stippen am Rand.


Bei uns kannste hinschmeissen wo Du willst - sobalds warm genug ist, auch mitten in der Fahrrinne


----------



## Patrick333 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Also wir hatten damals bis zu 6m Teleskopruten. Hat eigentlich ganz gut geklappt mit Pose. Wüsste nicht, was eine Kopfrute da besser sein sollte?

Klär mich auf. Ich hab wie gesagt kaum Ahnung von dieser Angelei. Rein physikalisch sehe ich nur Nachteile bei der ,,festen“ Montage.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Daher das Video verlinkt - alles gut erklärt da..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Nebst der Präsentation kannst du den Köder schnell umsetzen, das Handling ist ausgezeichnet, du kannst eine Absinkphase des Köders wesentlich besser aus/durchführen als mit jeder anderen Rute.

Es gibt eine Vielzahl von Vorteilen, aber auch Nachteilen, das macht Methoden doch erst aus, sonst würden wir alle gleich angeln.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich geb Dir schon recht - da man aber fast nur noch von feedern ,Method etc. liest, hätte ich da den Anteil dennoch höher geschätzt.



Da bin ich einer Meinung mit dir.
In den Medien ist die letzten Jahre/Jahrzehnten das Karpfen- und Methodeangeln schon sehr vorrangetrieben und die Angelei mit Pose sehr aufs Raubfischangeln bezogen worden. Ich als Posenbauer und "Schwimmerlfischer" setze da eher weniger auf Grundmontagen. Mit der Option seine Posen selbstzubauen eröffnet einem natürlich auch das Einsatzgebiet noch weiter. Posenfischen auf Barben ist da schon das schönste.

Es wird schwer sein aus so einer Abstimmung eine klare Aussage zu bekommen was wirklich öfter verwendet wird den jeder Fluß/See/Bach oder Meer hat andere Bedinungen. Einen kleinen Überblick zeigt uns so eine Abstimmung aber trotzdem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Einen kleinen Überblick zeigt uns so eine Abstimmung aber trotzdem.


mehr solls (und KANNS) ja nicht sein..


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht Rutengewicht - mit 80 Gramm Ruten fang ich dicke Hechte, keine kleinen Rotaugen..
> ;-))



Ja ich meine es doch auch nicht. 80gr WG täuschen, die light feeder sind fast schon filigrane leichte Ruten, auf Hecht würde ich damit eher nicht gehen


----------



## Angler9999 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Posenangeln ist doch einfach nur schön....


----------



## Andal (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Bei vielen Feederruten sind die 80 gr. WG max. auch ziemliche "Mondgewichte". Wenn ist am Ende 50-60 gr. tatsächlich packen, dann ist es meistens schon viel. Aber dieses sture einteilen der Ruten nach den aufgedruckten Wurfgewichten wird sich nie ausrotten lassen und die Leute weiter Fehlkäufe machen lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

soooo ganz leicht holen die Feederjungs etwas auf..


----------



## Andal (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Wenn man die beiden Posenoptionen gegen alle anderen Möglichkeiten auf Grund zu angeln stellt, zeigt sich doch ein recht klares Bild.

Die meisten Fische lassen sich bequem und zuverlässig am Grund erwischen. Und das geht zwar auch per Pose, aber mit einem höheren Aufwand und mehr negativen Einflüssen, als eben auf direktem Weg.

Ich hab ja wirklich nichts gegen Posenfischen, aber wenn es einfacher und gezielter geht, gehe ich eben lieber diesen Weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

geb ich Dir recht mit Grundangeln allgemein - aber beim überall zu lesenden Feedern etc., hätt ich das eben deutlich stärker erwartet und ja deswegen auch extra aufgeführt...

Trennt man nur Pose und Grund, hat Grund die Nase vorn momentan, nicht übermäßig, aber schon deutlich..


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*



> Posenangeln ist doch einfach nur schön....


Yeah. Allerdings verwende ich da maximal noch eine "tote" Grundrute mit E-Bissanzeiger zusätzlich (darf insgesamt zwei Ruten einsetzen) und werfe deren Köder in ne ganz andere Ecke weitab vom Posen-(Futter-)Platz

--> bei Starrenmüssen auf zwei Posen gleichzeitig bekomm ich nen Vollvogel.

Zudem kann es dann keinen Drillwurstel geben, wenn die "Grundschnur" in nem ganz anderen Winkel fern der "Posen-Wurfschneise" verläuft.

Lieber nur eine Posenrute, aber damit voll konzentriert angeln und sofort reagieren können.

Die Zusatz-Grundrute lasse ich aber sehr oft auch ganz weg und angele nur mit der Float.

Um Effizienz geht es mir dabei null - mich flasht das Schwimmerangeln halt einfach am meisten.

Komplett ohne Pose auf Grund angele ich daher nur, wenn Poseneinsatz nicht (mehr) sinnvoll möglich ist (übler Starkwind etc.).


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Stimmt - bei sowas gehts mir auch mehr um Angelspaß als um Effizienz beim Fangen.

Ich hab oft mit ner Picker an der Strömungskante flussab und ner Pose im Kehrwasser stromauf geangelt.

Rute so abgelegt, dass Pickerspitze genau im Sichtfeld war in Richtung Pose..

(Apropos Effizienz: Mach ich auch mal ne Umfrage und nehm dann Dynamit mit auf :q:q:q )


----------



## Andal (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> geb ich Dir recht mit Grundangeln allgemein - aber beim überall zu lesenden Feedern etc., hätt ich das eben deutlich stärker erwartet und ja deswegen auch extra aufgeführt...



Da bist du vermutlich dem Umstand aufgesessen, dass zwar so gut wie jeder eine Feederrute hat, sie aber mehr oder weniger als Allerweltsrute für alles mögliche benützt, aber nur relativ selten wirklich damit Feederfischen betreibt. Den meisten ist sie einfach nur eine Grundrute ... what ever swims along.


----------



## Andal (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Wie verhältnismäßig gering der Anteil derer im Forum ist, die wirklich planvoll und methodisch dem Friedfischfang nachgehen, kannst du ja in diesem Trööt ablesen... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331698


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

ich denke, dass Allroundangler eben grundsätzlich weiter verbreitet sind in allen Bereichen.

Aber es ist hier schon auffällig.


----------



## Andal (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Bei einigen würde ich eher von vermeintlichen Spezialisten sprechen. Sie beschaffen sich zwar spezielles Gerät, benützen es dann aber wie einen jeden 0815 Angelstock und glauben aber, wunder was sie da treiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

dürfen sie ja, solange es ihnen Spaß macht.


----------



## Andal (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Von mir aus geht wer mit Brandungsruten zum stippen... :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

und Arme wie Schwarzenegger dann ;-)))


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Schön ne 8000er Penn als Gegengewicht dran


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

zum Stippen?
ROLLENLOS! 
;-)


----------



## Leech (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (Apropos Effizienz: Mach ich auch mal ne Umfrage und nehm dann Dynamit mit auf :q:q:q )



Nur Dynamit?
Parallel zur Stipprute habe ich auch immer für besonders schwere Fälle einen Nuklearsprengstoff stehen.
Effizienz³.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*



Leech schrieb:


> Nur Dynamit?
> Parallel zur Stipprute habe ich auch immer für besonders schwere Fälle einen Nuklearsprengstoff stehen.
> Effizienz³.



Anfänger.

Ich warte immer sitzend neben Biogasanlagen und sammel zu gegebener Zeit die Fische ab. :m


----------



## Leech (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Anfänger.
> 
> Ich warte immer sitzend neben Biogasanlagen und sammel zu gegebener Zeit die Fische ab. :m



Keschergröße 2 Meter x 1 Meter?
Da werde ich eifersüchtig. |gr:


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> zum Stippen?
> ROLLENLOS!
> ;-)



Welchen teil von Gegengewicht hast du nicht  verstanden?  muss ja keine Schnur druff. 

Ansonsten: kinder angeln mit dynamit und Erwachsene mit cyanid ;D


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

auch wahr - hab ich zu kurz gedacht!

Und DU hast recht ;-)))


----------



## ossi67 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Bin viel mit pelletfeeder,methodfeeder und körpchen unterwegs.
Im Winter dann mit pickerrute.
Posenruten nur einmal im Jahr beim vereinsangeln


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

So langsam "zementiert" sich die Umfrage, normalerweise wird so ab 100 Teilnehmern das Ergebnis nicht mehr grundlegend anders.

Hab mich also definitiv getäuscht, als ich meinte, Feedern würde da den ersten Platz machen - wieder was gelernt!


----------



## Cpt Haddock (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*



> Hab mich also definitiv getäuscht, als ich meinte, Feedern würde da den ersten Platz machen - wieder was gelernt!


Naja, ist wohl *das* klassische Bild des Angelns in der Öffentlichkeit schlechthin, das Angeln mit der Pose. Viele sind darüber zum Angeln gekommen und man kehrt halt häufiger zu seinen Wurzeln zurück. Ich wundere mich eher darüber das es anscheinend so viele Stipper gibt, ich sehe wesentlich häufiger Angler mit Rute+Rolle Posenfischen als mit der Kopfrute, wenn man sieht das das Verhälnis gerade mal bei 3:1 liegt. Viele Spinnfischer haben, wenn sie denn mal "posieren" eher irgendeine Universalrute mit Rolle als die doch schon relativ spezielle Kopfrute. Aber vielleicht gehen dann auch viele mit so einer 3m Einfachstippe wie man sie ja sogar in Schnäppchenmärkten finden kann Köfi-Stippen?

Bei den Grundangelarten war ich mir hingegen wesentlich weniger sicher, was beliebter ist, ob klassischen Grundbleiangeln (z.B. Karpfenangeln) oder das jüngere Feedern. Ich kenne auch Angler die sich unter Grundbleimontagen wie z.B. auf Aal oder Karpfen etwas vorstellen konnten, die mich aber wie ein Auto angeguckt haben wenn ich vom Feedern sprach.


----------



## Dübel (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Welche Friedfischmethoden verwendet ihr regelmäßig?*

Ich fische fast ausschließlich mit Schwimmer und Centrepin. Es wundert mich allerdings, dass diese Methode die Umfrage anführt. Wenn ich mich hier in der Region umschaue, sehe ich eigentlich nur Angler, die auf irgendeine Weise mit dem Grundblei angeln. Auch ist die Posenauswahl in den Angelläden doch sehr bescheiden.
Interessant wäre es, wenn es zu dieser Umfrage auch noch eine Karte gäbe, auf der man die regionale Verteilung der anglerischen Vorlieben ablesen kann.


----------

